# Segmented vessel



## Bean_counter (Jun 11, 2019)

so @Tony made a pretty sweet segmented vessel/vase. He is such a sissy I posted this thread for him since I know he won’t. Applaud this guy he has come a long way from when he first started! Awesome segmenting Tony. I’m thinking this is maple and walnut cylinder shaped cutting board. Great job shorty!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## TimR (Jun 11, 2019)

@Tony ...nice work!! Next time, just put it up there, we’re expecting more now!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 11, 2019)

I see how it is. We're not good enough but fb is?


Nicely done sir....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 11, 2019)

I would say that it looks great, but since @Tony didn’t post it here, I think it’s awful!

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 11, 2019)

Great beginnings on segmenting! I have yet to tackle one. Chuck


----------



## Gdurfey (Jun 11, 2019)

Nice foot.......can’t believe I’m the first to comment on it. Do I get a prize?

By the way Tony, gorgeous bowl!! I really like segmented work.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 12, 2019)

Good on you Mikey for calling Tony outAnd cool looking segmented turning Tony. Cool thing about segmented turning is you can make any shape that you want, instead of having to make a shape that's limited by the stock size.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Jun 12, 2019)

Thanks for all the kind words guys! I didn't post it here because this is crap compared to most of the stellar work everyone here puts out. For the first one though, I am happy with it. There is a lot I learned from it and plan to do more of them, I enjoyed making it. Tony

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony (Jun 12, 2019)

Just so everyone can see I did turn that nub off the bottom!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 12, 2019)

Sweet  ...is that your new dunce cap?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 12, 2019)

@Tony 
Just because others may post beautiful work doesn't mean you shouldn't post yours, especially when you are learning. I make a lot of crap and post it anyway. It's not a competition, it's all about the love of the craft. I bet that turning will inspire someone else to give it a try. Your friends here will pick on you because of your height and such, but not your turning skills. And besides if it's a legitimate criticism you just might learn from it. Keep posting brother!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3 | Great Post 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 12, 2019)

Nice work, Tony!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 12, 2019)

I think its really cool! If my first one turns out like that, I'll be happy. Great job. Even though we pick on ya, post stuff up. Good work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 12, 2019)

Nice, must a been difficult, almost as tall as he is...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Jun 12, 2019)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jun 13, 2019)

Tony said:


> Thanks for all the kind words guys! I didn't post it here because this is crap compared to most of the stellar work everyone here puts out. For the first one though, I am happy with it. There is a lot I learned from it and plan to do more of them, I enjoyed making it. Tony


Nevermind theses guys and their short jokes,us normal sized people need to stick together,I’ve just started to and post my firsts,some of the comments on them have inspired me to try different things and do better work,pay closer attention to things and stuff like that. Nice piece looks good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 13, 2019)

Bean_counter said:


> so @Tony made a pretty sweet segmented vessel/vase. He is such a sissy I posted this thread for him since I know he won’t. Applaud this guy he has come a long way from when he first started! Awesome segmenting Tony. I’m thinking this is maple and walnut cylinder shaped cutting board. Great job shorty!
> 
> View attachment 167260 View attachment 167261


That looks great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 13, 2019)

T. Ben said:


> Nevermind theses guys and their short jokes,us normal sized people need to stick together



Careful, Troy! Around these parts that's pretty much an open invitation for a whole slew of short jokes to be slung your way!  @Tony might enjoy a short break from bearing the brunt of them!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jun 13, 2019)

Sprung said:


> Careful, Troy! Around these parts that's pretty much an open invitation for a whole slew of short jokes to be slung your way!  @Tony might enjoy a short break from bearing the brunt of them!


I thought about that after

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 13, 2019)

Those are the ones you're supposed to post, and say... " Ok, all you guys that do stellar work, this is my first attempt at this segmenting thing, what do I need to do to make this better next time." 

And, one of the guys here that does this all the time, will understand what caused the minute flaws you have there, and ask lots of questions and provide answers. Cause they done it somewhere in time too! And, save you lots of scratchin on your little bitty bald head.

And, I said all that, and didn't even comment on you being altitudinally challenged. Had to bite my thumb 12 times, but not one short joke!

Cool turn bud!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## David Hill (Jun 23, 2019)

Nice one Tony!
I haven't done much segmenting yet--- a combination of having LOTS of wood and not having the patience and tooling to make repetitive smooth cuts---hut I'm working on that---slowly. 
There's no shame in posting any kind of projects here----glad that @Bean_counter "turned" you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------

